# Dallas 550 Euro Delivery #3 Thread - 12 hour compliance! (Ongoing Trip Report)



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks like they slipped some winter shoes on her after delivery? Did you have that done at the Welt?


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

BickUW89 said:


> Looks like they slipped some winter shoes on her after delivery? Did you have that done at the Welt?


I drove to Ismaning after pick up to get them switched out. I really wanted it perfect for delivery, exact wheels and everything, I know that may seem obsessive! 

Btw, can't say enough good things about John and Annette at ED Winter Tires. Really nice people to deal with and very quick to respond. John was even responding to my emails at all hours of the night! When I do another winter time ED, he'll be one of my first contacts.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, the final car days has finally come and (almost) gone. Dropped her off a few hours ago, after a shady car wash. Some water (and wax?) spots were still on there as I walked away. We all were trying to wash them off, but we ran out of time. I haven't been too pleased with the washes in this area, but I'm sure it will all get back to normal at my dealer delivery. Just my inner OCD coming out.

We ventured into Frankfurt briefly this morning and afternoon. Glad to see it had calmed down a lot from yesterday. Polizei cars were on fire, things being torn apart and thrown, fights, smoke rising above the city, etc. made the city center an absolute nightmare yesterday. It was all about the new ECB building, which looks quite nice, in my opinion.

The Frankfurt drop off isn't that hard to find, but there is no way I would do an early morning appointment. Even though our hotel was 10 min away without traffic, it took us at least 30 minutes with no rush hour. After talking with the shipping rep, she was thinking it could be in Bremerhaven by tomorrow or Monday. She was optimistic it could get a ship by this time next week, so we'll see.

All in all, this trip was a blast. We covered Prague, Berlin, Munich, Berchtesgaden, Fussen, Salzburg, Vienna, Rothenburg, the Rhein, and Frankfurt. I want to thank all of you guys again for your help re my itinerary. It was truly a once in a lifetime trip! 

Anyways, here are the last shots for the time being. I've got some more castle photos I will upload when I have some more time.

Frankfurt:









New ECB building which caused all of the trouble:



Drop-off (a little over 1400 miles later):


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

Just found out I'm on the California Highway. Does anyone know the company that owns the ship? I checked WWL and it came up with no information. BLG said it should be in Brunswick by 4/16, so hopefully it sticks with that schedule.


----------



## MSY-MSP (Aug 14, 2009)

Dallas550 said:


> Just found out I'm on the California Highway. Does anyone know the company that owns the ship? I checked WWL and it came up with no information. BLG said it should be in Brunswick by 4/16, so hopefully it sticks with that schedule.


Its a K line ship, so tracking doesn't work.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

MSY-MSP said:


> Its a K line ship, so tracking doesn't work.


Well, it sucks that I can't track it on a site, but I like the fact that it skips Belgium, Canada, and NYC. On my last ship tracking adventure, it was a pain watching that ship stop in almost every port along the east coast. 

Looks like this ship does a quick route from Bremerhaven to Southampton to Baltimore. After, I'm guessing Charleston and then onto Brunswick. Not bad.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

Exactly 40 days after I dropped it off, it's finally in the driveway. I totally forgot to upload the other castle pictures, will do that soon.


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

40 days isn't bad. Congratulations, car looks great!


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

jerezano66 said:


> 40 days isn't bad. Congratulations, car looks great!


Thanks! Yeah, I was pleased with the timeframe. It had a chance to get in a little sooner, but the backlog at Brunswick put it back on schedule. Out of the three, this is actually the quickest redelivery by about a week.


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

Dallas550 said:


> Thanks! Yeah, I was pleased with the timeframe. It had a chance to get in a little sooner, but the backlog at Brunswick put it back on schedule. Out of the three, this is actually the quickest redelivery by about a week.


I dropped my car off three weeks ago and it's still in Bremerhaven. The California Highway isn't scheduled to leave until Saturday, so it'll be close to 40 days when it reaches Brunswick. With my first ED my car sat in NJ for three weeks....I haven't had good luck with redelivery. For my next ED I will drop it off in Bremerhaven. 

I believe one fester took a cruise back to the U.S. after drop off. I might do something like that next time.


----------



## Dallas550 (Jan 16, 2011)

jerezano66 said:


> I dropped my car off three weeks ago and it's still in Bremerhaven. The California Highway isn't scheduled to leave until Saturday, so it'll be close to 40 days when it reaches Brunswick. With my first ED my car sat in NJ for three weeks....I haven't had good luck with redelivery. For my next ED I will drop it off in Bremerhaven.
> 
> I believe one fester took a cruise back to the U.S. after drop off. I might do something like that next time.


I've always thought about doing that eventually, as it would be really cool to send it off at the port. The cruise angle sounds interesting, I may research that to see what's involved. It would definitely cut down on the wait time for redelivery. I think we need to start on 2019 ED planning asap!  I'll definitely be in touch on the Normandy side of things if that's cool. I know it's still 4 years away, but that's a trip I've wanted to go on for many years.


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

Dallas550 said:


> I've always thought about doing that eventually. It would be really cool to actually send it off at the port. The cruise angle sounds interesting, I may research that to see what's involved. It would definitely cut down on the wait time for redelivery. I think we need to start on 2019 ED planning asap!  I'll definitely be in touch on the Normandy side of things if that's cool. I know it's still 4 years away, but that's a trip I've wanted to go on for many years.


Absolutely! I'm thinking a 5er in 2019.


----------

